# Outlook Error 0x800ccc0d...PLEASE HELP



## homeboogie (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm getting so frustrated with Outlook Express / Outlook 2000. It was working fine since last week and then all of a sudden I keep getting an error that states the following: 

The host 'mail.xxxxxxx.com' could not be found. Please verify that you have entered the server name correctly. Account: 'mail.xxxxxx.com', Server: 'mail.blomand.net', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Socket Error: 11001, Error Number: 0x800CCC0D 

-I already researched error 0x800ccc0d on microsofts knowledgebase and that was absolutely no help. 
-I verified the account settings were correct, and they are. 
-I switched back and forth from Outlook Express to Outlook 2000 and still the same error. 
-I checked the mail server to verify the IP address isn't being blocked and it's not. 
-I tried usuing another user account and could not connect. 
-I tried changing the internal IP address and nothing. 

So, where do I go from there? System is virus and spyware free. Can somebody offer any help other than resorting to smashing the system? :upset: Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Do you have a firewall installed? If so, disable the firewall and try. Have you checked with your isp to see if they changed the server?

Also, check your host file on your harddrive or run hijackthis to see if any entries are in there.

Av programs like mcafee and norton that scan incoming and outgoing email can cause this problem also. Try disabling them..


----------

